

Finally a 100% Free Social Media Monitoring Tool - AhSAAD
http://notify.ly

======
AhSAAD
Get notified on #Slack if your company, competitors or any topic gets
mentioned on key sites including HackerNews, ProductHunt, Twitter, Tumbler,
Medium & More...

50,000 mentions/months free forever

------
rrashad
I have been using it for a while, loving it!

------
tfathi
Perfect tool I like it !!!

------
menna-rashed
Perfect tool

